# church of bones



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

now tell me if this is not an awsome building.

http://i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=18346


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Halloween/Haunting potential in this one building alone is absolutely staggering.  :jol: :xbones:


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

I have seen photos of this before. I think it is a very cool building, one I would love to see in person one day.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Just another place to add to the list...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This Freakin' Rocks!!!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

too cool...heres some more

http://arifleslife.photosite.com/sedlecossuary/P3140067.html


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

interesting


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

At least I now know how ACC can only charge 5 bucks for skulls. They just take it from this place.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's amazing. Imagine trying to build a church like that in the US.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, this place is impressive. I've seen photos before, and I'll never get sick of looking at this place. It's just very interesting to me for some reason.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The title of this thread and the place itself, sounds like something that would be title of and the setting for the next *Danzig* album.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, that is too cool. What a place!!!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Wow, this place is impressive. I've seen photos before, and I'll never get sick of looking at this place. It's just very interesting to me for some reason.


Zombie, maybe bones of a relative of yours or someone who you were in a past life is there. And I don't mean this as a joke. I'm quite serious.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

hell it could be the name of my new album.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My god. Krough would be in heaven.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

what a great place...too cool. i would love to visit someday.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And this children is what happens to the home of halloween prop maker when they have been at it to long.


----------

